# Welcome to the Jungle PART #2. Most Wanted Bottles found.



## hemihampton (Jun 4, 2017)

With Tom still being AWOL & MIA I went back with 3 other guys to finish what we started last Sunday. After just finding some good bottles last Sunday we prematurely had to leave early. I had a good feeling this was going to be a good one. I was right. After finding my #1 most wanted bottle like 2 years ago in this same area I now found my #2 & #3 most wanted bottles. The Super Super rare Schmitts Hutch & 3 Schmitts Quarts. Unfortunatey all 4 were broke though. Total Crier. I only know of 2 Schmitts Hutches & the same guy owns both. Talking to other Bottle experts none of them ever seen this Hutch or know anything about. I only know of 1 Schmitts Quart. I Assume others are out there?


----------



## DanielinAk (Jun 4, 2017)

Congrats Buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 4, 2017)

Found a Killer Jos Chronowski Hamtramk (Detroit) bottle. One I never seen or heard of before. Been told it's a tough one. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 4, 2017)

Found a few blob tops in quarts & Pints. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 4, 2017)

AR Andrews Quart Some Hutches too.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 4, 2017)

Pic of the Group. View attachment 178494View attachment 178495View attachment 178496


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 4, 2017)

Misc Pics.View attachment 178497View attachment 178498View attachment 178499


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 4, 2017)

More Misc Pics.View attachment 178500View attachment 178501View attachment 178502


----------



## Bekbek1008 (Jun 4, 2017)

Oh my goodness!! Thats great

Sent from my HTCD160LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Bekbek1008 (Jun 4, 2017)

A few...

Sent from my HTCD160LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 5, 2017)

Awesome dig!  I just love digging hutch sodas...


----------



## botlguy (Jun 5, 2017)

Leon, it is such a joy to read your digging stories. I've said this before but it brings back favorite memories of the days I could dig.

Congratulations on finding such quality bottles. Adding to ones collection is always a thrill and digging them is the BEST.
Jim S.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 5, 2017)

Some more pics, if they show up, appears some of my pics malfuntioned? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 5, 2017)

More pics.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 5, 2017)

More pics.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 5, 2017)

More pics.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 5, 2017)

MORE PICS.

Super Rare Quart Bottle. All busted up & held together with tape & glue right now. 3 Broken ones. Rumor is as far as I know maybe only 3 known to possibly exist. And now add 3 broken ones to the list. Bummer. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 5, 2017)

3 Different Geo Norris bottles. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 5, 2017)

Schmitts quart again. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 5, 2017)

danielinak said:


> congrats buddy
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk




thanks, much appreciated. Leon.


----------



## Bekbek1008 (Jun 5, 2017)

hemihampton said:


> thanks, much appreciated. Leon.


Shines like gold

Sent from my HTCD160LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------



## sandchip (Jun 7, 2017)

Tear it up, Leon!


----------

